# Japonais Restaurant/Las Vegas Nevada



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2014)

The Manager let shoot Photos before the place opened!
Enjoy


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Feb 17, 2014)

Good looking pic but is it really that orange in there?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nicely done!


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2014)

I too get the impression the white balance is way off because of what looks like a strong orange-ish color cast caused by the camera WB being set to sunlight and tungsten light being the primary light source in the restaurant.

But the exposure values look good.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with it looking too orange.  Here is my take...

Just slightly less orange, what do you think?


Original- 



Edit-


----------



## CaboWabo (Feb 17, 2014)

JRE313 are you using glamor glow as one of the steps? , because I have tried to get the same effect as the last you have posted and failed


----------



## twinrivers19 (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the original one better than the second one you posted. Regardless, it is a beautiful photograph.


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 21, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> JRE313 are you using glamor glow as one of the steps? , because I have tried to get the same effect as the last you have posted and failed



My apologies on the Late reply. No GLamor Glow


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys 
The White Balance is not off. This was made with 6 exposures. It was really orange in the restaurant. I did not edit the colors that much in the photo!


----------



## gacop (Feb 21, 2014)

I like it, sometimes photos just do not need editing. I am one for keeping things as original as I can.


----------

